# Would my bully do good at shows ??



## frenchy2007

Im very curious about showing him hes papered with adba and could be ukc at 1 year but I have no idea if hes capable of showing by stature or build ...
could you tell me by his pics if he could have any shot at showing with bullys? hes also 50% razor edge and 50% gottiline his dad matured late but weighs like70lbs
hes 15-16 inches tall just turned 7 months old and weighs 55lbs
he also has quite abit of neck skin loose is that good will he grow into it?








http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3544&stc=1&d=1232165405


----------



## Coletrain

Linky no worky


----------



## frenchy2007




----------



## frenchy2007

sorry for spamming on pics i dont know how to make smaller i guess i could crop ??


----------



## Marty

As a judge for some ADBA fun show's, I will tell you he will do better in UKC at this point, Please don't think I'm downing your dog because I'm not just telling you he fits UKC standards more than ADBA 

ADBA is looking for dogs like this...










See the diffrence?


----------



## frenchy2007

Well im j/w isnt ukc more for really game pitbulls? or what cuz ukc says 35-60 and he will be bigger then 60 lbs full grown ?? Im just asking questions

edit: that is a very famous dog on this forums lol hes nice though so whoever owns him does a awsome job


----------



## Sadie

I will echo what Marty is saying he is a good looking dog but he is not adba style .. I would def consider trying the ukc and seeing how he places... Do you know what you want to do with him? Weight pull Conformation?


----------



## frenchy2007

ok srry just now saw the pic? so what is ukc looking for lol ??? Well I was kinda wanting to do some weight pulling when hes about a year old or more but I was j/w if he had any chances at showing he doesnt look like a game pit at all and i know that but i was thinking of mayby some bully shows... but im probly just going to let him pull some weights if he excells then ill focus on that?


----------



## Marty

No ADBA is 

UKC standards...

United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier

ADBA standards...

http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/conformation _ weightpull pic/2008 conformationBreakdwn.pdf

We have this problem at our shows and I called it to the people's attention there's to many standards and we should show the difference at regertrtion and ask what best fits your dogs conformation and register accordingly so yes were trying to work through this


----------



## Sadie

Just a thought you can also try the abkc ... this is a club strictly for bullies they have shows as well ... If your dog is already adba/uck registered you can register him with this club and compete in their shows as well ...

Here is the website just to keep your options open

American Bully Kennel Club - 2008

Looks like they are running free registration for Feb. So you may wanna jump on that!


----------



## frenchy2007

no hes adba but 1 or both are ukc but he said something cant remember but if they were both i should have gotten ukc lol shouldnt have i and .. is it hard to get ukc papers for my dog if hes adba ?


----------



## frenchy2007

O thank you for the standards im understanding alot more I had them mixed up ....


----------



## Sadie

frenchy2007 said:


> no hes adba but 1 or both are ukc but he said something cant remember but if they were both i should have gotten ukc lol shouldnt have i and .. is it hard to get ukc papers for my dog if hes adba ?


No you can dual register your dog with the ukc easily you would do what's called a single registration here is the link of what you will need to get the ball rolling

United Kennel Club: Single Registration


----------



## Marty

I really hope I helped in some way


----------



## pitbulllover27870

marty if that girl ever comes up missing.......lol jk


----------



## wheezie

marty she s deff a great looking dog, whats her temperment like?


----------



## Marty

She don't do to well with stranger's other than that I couldn't ask for a better dog


----------



## wheezie

im having the same problem with my pup, im hoping he snaps out of it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

wheezie said:


> im having the same problem with my pup, im hoping he snaps out of it


 early socialization is important, but that being said sometimes genetically they just are what they are no matter what...What are the parent's like?


----------



## wheezie

parents are great.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

frenchy2007 said:


> Im very curious about showing him hes papered with adba and could be ukc at 1 year but I have no idea if hes capable of showing by stature or build ...
> could you tell me by his pics if he could have any shot at showing with bullys? hes also 50% razor edge and 50% gottiline his dad matured late but weighs like70lbs
> hes 15-16 inches tall just turned 7 months old and weighs 55lbs
> he also has quite abit of neck skin loose is that good will he grow into it?
> [


I can't see the picts. 55 lbs lbs is quite heavy for a dog that is only 15-16'' IMO. Is the pup chubby or just short and wide? Are you measuring the height correctly:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Height vs Length Study

If you have a blue bully style dog depending on the overall structure you may want to even look into the American Bully shows instead of UKC.

It really depends on the pup's overall structure and conformation

Take a peek at this site to help:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

When looking at the overall dog and both the ADBA and UKC standards the proper proportions are key Hope that helps


----------



## frenchy2007

sure you cant see the pics lol on first page ? does any1 else not see the pics in front page i know there are 2 links that dont work but i put new 1s


----------



## buzhunter

Says the link is invalid.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

frenchy2007 said:


> sure you cant see the pics lol on first page ? does any1 else not see the pics in front page i know there are 2 links that dont work but i put new 1s


 No pictures in your posts. The only picture is of Marty's dog Lil Bit


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

wheezie said:


> parents are great.


 Cool then hopefully it is just a fear stage and he'll grow out of it fast


----------



## ericschevy

Marty said:


> As a judge for some ADBA fun show's, I will tell you he will do better in UKC at this point, Please don't think I'm downing your dog because I'm not just telling you he fits UKC standards more than ADBA
> 
> ADBA is looking for dogs like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the diffrence?


Hey Marty, What did you say your address was again?:hug:


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ericschevy said:


> Hey Marty, What did you say your address was again?:hug:


lmao thats what im trying to figure out


----------



## Bleu Clair

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I can't see the picts. 55 lbs lbs is quite heavy for a dog that is only 15-16'' IMO. Is the pup chubby or just short and wide? Are you measuring the height correctly:
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Height vs Length Study


Thanks for posting that Patch. I measured my dog's height wrong :hammer:.


----------



## frenchy2007

lol Ya I feel really dumb I was measuring by my self and was hard but i got a friend and we made sure he was standing high as he could and everything with a good measure hes 18.5 inches tall 20 inch head ..hes 54-55 lbs so i wasnt wrong about weight lol and for pics umm what can i do to post them ? i have alot of pics ....


----------



## frenchy2007

here is a link for my pictures of my pitbull / bully whatever lol and hes got a lot of extra skin around neck why does he ? will he fill it out ?
MySpace.com - Josh my puppy


----------



## dan'sgrizz

how much do you excercisr him how much do you feed him?


----------



## frenchy2007

Well truthfully he eats alot lol and he always has dog food outside to eat and we give him scraps from breakfast like sausage hamburger meat and some times biscuits and gravy and mayby a egg or 2 but he doesnt ever eat like sweets or anything bad for him ... but dont give him that every day but just once in a while


----------



## MY MIKADO

He is a very handsome boy. I would have to say that he doesn't fit ABDA confrimation. Sadie had a good idea with the bully registry. Good luck with him.


----------



## frenchy2007

ya thats what he said but im going to register him with ukc and try abkc for bullys or something thank you for all the information though


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

He is cute. Can you get some stacked picts of him?

Be careful because giving fatty foods like sausage and gravy can cause gastrointestinal issues.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Diet sounds a little rich. He is not a goat he doesn't eat everything. Just because people eat food that is bad for them doesn't mean the dogs deserves the same. Feed him less but better food and excercise him more. It should tighten up his build and giive some muscle for the neck to hang on.


----------



## bkwil

I agree with dan'sgrizz you should do a search on conditioning an American Pit Bull and watch how great your dog will look with the proper food and exercise....Also you should go to a show and see what the dog's look like for yourself


----------



## BedlamBully

frenchy2007 said:


> Well truthfully he eats alot lol and he always has dog food outside to eat and we give him scraps from breakfast like sausage hamburger meat and some times biscuits and gravy and mayby a egg or 2 but he doesnt ever eat like sweets or anything bad for him ... but dont give him that every day but just once in a while


You are making him fat. Sausage, Hamburger are all very greasy. Gravy...biscuits all stuff he does NOT need. And they ARE bad for him. My working dogs DO NOT get people food....ever. They get a cup and a half of quality kibble a day...period.

Your pup doesn't look too bad honestly, Here are the conformation charts. YOu can look them over and decide if your pup fits the standard or not. If you decide he is not a conformation dog you can always do the weight pull. Doesn't matter what they look like as long as they can pull the weight and I have seen some -UUUUUGLY- dogs on the track before lol.

Conformation Charts
























This on is funny all the dogs look royally pissed off lol


----------



## frenchy2007

ya thank you for all the info lots of it .. ya feeding him that probly not the best idea but I was just kinda trying to bulk up till hes a lil older but thanks ....


----------



## BedlamBully

you don't want him to get fat young and then try to take it off later. Its difficult and VERY unhealthy for the dog. It puts added stress on bones that are trying to develope.


----------



## frenchy2007

ok I wont feed him any of that stuff anymore but I dont think hes fat at all unless you think so from pics but ya im going to start letting him pull weights a lil after he turns 1 year old 
I also have a spring pole he plays once in awhile ...


----------



## BedlamBully

If you don't stop now it will make him fat is what I am trying to get across, he doesn't look horridly fat now lol 

They make great doggy treats if you want to give him something. If you are going store bought I recommend PupCorn..the stuff is like doggy crack lol.


----------



## frenchy2007

ok ill have to go try it ..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

what kind of food are u feeding? u should also put him on a feeding schedual. once in the morning, once at night, free feeding is just going to wast ur money and make him fat.... how much does he currently weigh?


----------



## frenchy2007

seriousely look at first page he weighs 55lbs we also have 2 chiawawas lol but we have food out there for the chiwawas and i cant feed him scheduled cuz hes at my grandmas house who im living with atm i just turned 18 will be moving with my mom and shes getting a english mastiff pup so he should have a play mate then and can be fed scheduled ... but ya i got what i wanted for info and my dog is not fat we only feed him some sausage and stuff like mayby once a week but i wont do it anymore so ty ....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

yes I think your dog looked kinds fat LOL sorry that's why I brought up the food. 

Watch out when leaving the mastiff alone with yourboy unattended. You may only have 1 dog after that brother.


----------



## frenchy2007

im sorry that you think that ... hes a bully breed also fyi and english mastiffs are 1 of the nicest dogs there are were getting him as a puppy you idiot I had his dad full grown with a chinese shar pei that hated other dogs and the english mastiff never wanted to fight him ... I have no worrys about english mastiff killing my dog... you must not know much about english mastiffs... and my dog is not fat he might have a lil weight he could lose but hes not fat hes very big boned and hes always going to have a lil meat on him i just have to tone him more ... This is ridiculas..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

frenchy2007 said:


> seriousely look at first page he weighs 55lbs we also have 2 chiawawas lol but we have food out there for the chiwawas and i cant feed him scheduled cuz hes at my grandmas house who im living with atm i just turned 18 will be moving with my mom and shes getting a english mastiff pup so he should have a play mate then and can be fed scheduled ... but ya i got what i wanted for info and my dog is not fat we only feed him some sausage and stuff like mayby once a week but i wont do it anymore so ty ....


whoa whoa whoa! i never attacked u, i simply asked how much he wieghed. u dont have to get smart with me. so u have two CHIHUAHUA, thats fine, that is a breed that doesnt gain weight fast, and is hard to get overweight. ur pup is a active dog, and is food driven, its goin to over eat. i was just suggesting to shecdual him if u wanted to do shows, i wasnt trying to be rude. so watch ur step buddy.



frenchy2007 said:


> im sorry that you think that ... hes a bully breed also fyi and english mastiffs are 1 of the nicest dogs there are were getting him as a puppy you idiot I had his dad full grown with a chinese shar pei that hated other dogs and the english mastiff never wanted to fight him ... I have no worrys about english mastiff killing my dog... you must not know much about english mastiffs... and my dog is not fat he might have a lil weight he could lose but hes not fat hes very big boned and hes always going to have a lil meat on him i just have to tone him more ... This is ridiculas..


dan wasnt refering to the mastiff atackin ur dog. pitbulls are VERY Dog Agressive=DA. its in their nature, and like posted on here 100times 8 out of ten are DA. thats just the way the breed is. so rule of thumb is to never leave a pitbull with another dog unattended. also, if ur pittie attacks the mastiff, who knows who will finish the job, but i garentee u that the pit wont give up, and that mastiff wont cowar.

on the subject if ur pup is fat and if it should show.... if u look at the shows ir find picts from past shows, all the dogs are in top shape (well for shows that count) and the appropraite size for an APBT is 30-55# tops! American Bullies, wich u have, is different. Woot has a american bully that didnt look oveweight to an untrained eye (which urs looks similar) but toned him down, and now he looks PHENOMINAL! Blue (woots dog) was about80# (i belive) but he didnt look like a HUGE FATASS HOG and we arent sayin urs does either. but if u contiue to free feed and give him table scraps he will turn into one. he has bully blood, they are more easily proned to become overweight when not on a strict diet...

but really u dont need to get so mad. we are trying to help and callin people "idiots" or "rediculous" is not going to help u in any way


----------



## BedlamBully

uhm I just want to add that its spelled CHIHUAHUA. Sorry...pet peeve.

You asked peoples Opinions and you got them, I'm sorry but if you don't like what you hear....don't ask in the first place.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hah i corrected it for u!  im a terrible speller


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Exactly he might have a little weight to lose, so do i. We are both kinda fat. LOL I think your boy looks good but with the fiet and excercise he has been getting up to now. It is pure genetics that is keeping the weight from packin on. You should check my picks i got some sweet bullyish dogs on there. They have meat on them for sure but they arent fat. A common thing with bullies i find is that even though you work them quite hard they are still gonna have a little chub on them. KINDA FAT. They will be little powerhouses though. That little neck wrinkle could get tightened up with a little bit of tug and some running. Puppies go through stages mind you, especially bully pups, one day they will be long and lanky a week later they will have gained 5 pounds and will look short and fat again. I didnt mean to diss your dog but when you open yourself up to criticism by asking "Would my bully do good at shows?" then im gonna let ya know what i think. I had the most gorgeous viszla in the world (no joke anyone wanna argue ill send you pics) we had 4 people try and show him on there own time lol and it was a disaster he could not calm down or sit still or stack he jsut wanted to play. He was the best dog i could have asked for growing up the most beautiful viszla ive seen to this day. There are alot around here too. He didnt do good at shows because of his excitement. There is alot more to showing dogs than just the look of the dog. Do you know how to handle or do you have a handler? Have you worked on your stack? Does he only heel with treats or can you do a perfect heel with out them? Showing takes work.

You have a dog that is primarily pitbull. American "Pit" Bull Terrier was bred for being matched against other dogs. Before that it was bred for bull baiting and other sports. Its history is rich with aggression and courage. Being that its most recent past is of fighting dogs it has an inclination to react strongly to any sort of dominant behavior over it. This could include anywhere from constant advances to just a quick glance to even the dog being in sight or smell in the extreme cases. That mastiff does not stand a chance if your dog decides to shake him out. I was worried about the other dog.

I hope you stick around to read about all the apbt and bully breeds have to offer. There is alot to learn here and i think you will be pleasently suprised at the friendliness of this forum. I apologize for coming off a bit rough. I like your dog and i would love some better pictures. Please keeped me informed about his progress with his feeding and excercise. May i reccomend nuvet or dermacaps as a vitamin to help with his coat and other things.


----------



## Drftroadster

Marty said:


> As a judge for some ADBA fun show's, I will tell you he will do better in UKC at this point, Please don't think I'm downing your dog because I'm not just telling you he fits UKC standards more than ADBA
> 
> ADBA is looking for dogs like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the diffrence?


Marty, not to hi-jack the thread but if that dog was male ARNOLD would be the name, holy crap its cut lol, really good looking though


----------



## Drftroadster

by that i mean, if the dog took off to fast looks like she'd spin the world in reverse.


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Well first off I think its is ignorant of anyone to leave 2 dogs unattended... especially with one of them being a bully type dog, the fight might be buried in that genetic mess called an AM. Bully... but the fight is there somewhere and if the two of them jump off it is going to be a mess. But its your dogs whatever you do with them is your business I just don't want to see you on here crying about having to bury one or both of your dogs because you didn't keep them separate. I keep all mine separate and I still had a yard accident that cost me one of my favorite dogs last year..... But as for shows I'd steer clear of any american pit bull terrier shows and go for ABKC shows if you want your dog to have a snowball's chance in hell.


----------

